# Orange faced demon spider!!!!



## G. Carnell (Aug 14, 2005)

First of all, thanks to a very respected Greek scorpionologist for the correct common name!!

its _Eresus niger ignicomis _ if im not mistaken (??? experts???)
it scared the cr*p out of me when i first found it, as ive been looking in the same area for other insects and stuff for the past 10 years, and this is the first time i have ever seen one!!

here is the pic: 





it was an angry little bastard...... its the size of a Lycosa sp, one of the big ones, so i didnt want those little fangs in my skin

it was caught in Southern Corsica in a barren field full of goats, in the same habitat as _Latrodectus tredecimgutattus_ and loads of crab spider species, big ones.







i also managed to pillage her nest and get about 20-30 babies (less than half.........) as they would probably die anyway........

and before i get eaten by the spider conservationists, i put her right back where i found her!


----------



## Goanna (Aug 14, 2005)

Awesome looking spider. Hows its venom toxicity?


----------



## tarcan (Aug 14, 2005)

Absolutly gorgeous! Thank you for sharing... how big was she?


----------



## Jakob (Aug 14, 2005)

It's adorable!


----------



## Tony (Aug 14, 2005)

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=Eresus+niger+ignicomis&btnG=Google+Search

Google search as per your spelling....I wonder about its life cycle, it is very cool looking
T


----------



## G. Carnell (Aug 14, 2005)

shes a monster!! at least 3-4 cm from tip to tail

but they are very clumsy....


no idea about the venom toxicity
another pic, in cute mode


----------



## Scorpendra (Aug 14, 2005)

that...is one of the cutest spiders i've ever seen! but for some reason, i can't see it the size of a larger lycosa.


oh, and from what i was able to read on the google search, they are terrestrial, and the males are much smaller and more colorful.


----------



## Scorpendra (Aug 14, 2005)

specifically: males are orange with black and white dots on their abdomen and are under 11 mm.


----------



## CedrikG (Aug 14, 2005)

what a cute little ball, thx , very nice spider and pics


----------



## Melmoth (Aug 14, 2005)

Thanks for sharing,great looking spider.Just love the colour scheme


----------



## G. Carnell (Aug 15, 2005)

Molitor said:
			
		

> that...is one of the cutest spiders i've ever seen! but for some reason, i can't see it the size of a larger lycosa.
> 
> 
> oh, and from what i was able to read on the google search, they are terrestrial, and the males are much smaller and more colorful.



Hi, by larger Lycosa i meant Lycosa narbonensis or L.tarantela or however you spell it.


the abdomen is without a doubt larger than in Lycosa species  but the legs are very stubby


----------



## Galapoheros (Aug 15, 2005)

Weird!  "Weird" is good.  I'd really like a couple of those but live in the US.  Never have seen one of those.


----------



## Stylopidae (Aug 15, 2005)

Are you going to try and breed them?


----------



## Crotalus (Aug 15, 2005)

Incredible nice spider! I wonder if the males look like the nominate species E. niger
http://www.zeneggen.ch/fauna/roehrenspinne_r.jpg

/Lelle


----------



## G. Carnell (Aug 15, 2005)

yes, the males do, though i think the redness extends a bit further (more red) as shown in the first link on the google link above

http://norbert.verneau.free.fr/f_eresid.html


----------



## Ythier (Aug 15, 2005)

wonderful spider and great photos George :clap:


----------



## Jmadson13 (Aug 15, 2005)

That is wild, especially the female in contrast to the male.


----------



## Cooper (Aug 15, 2005)

I have always wanted a large jumper! That is so cool, does anyone know what the largest species of jumper are?


----------



## Crotalus (Aug 16, 2005)

Cooper said:
			
		

> I have always wanted a large jumper! That is so cool, does anyone know what the largest species of jumper are?


Eresus is not jumping spiders, they belong to Eresidae.
The largest jumping spider is suppose to be Phidippus otiosus, around 2cm in bodylength

/Lelle


----------



## Ythier (Aug 16, 2005)

Btw George, you probably already know it, but be carreful this spider is protected in France/Corsica.
Cheers,
Eric


----------



## G. Carnell (Aug 16, 2005)

yes 
otherwise i would have taken the female home with me, i felt so guilty for some reason.......

i would have taken ALL the babies too


----------



## Ythier (Aug 16, 2005)

You could take also the female, she often die after birth of spiderlings (first meal  ).
Cheers


----------



## JohnxII (Aug 17, 2005)

Looks like one of those two-eyed rubber spiders you can get in toy stores! Great pix!


----------



## WhyTeDraGon (Aug 17, 2005)

what's it doing with that seat cushion on it's back?


----------



## Jmadson13 (Aug 19, 2005)

WhyTeDraGon said:
			
		

> what's it doing with that seat cushion on it's back?


Why waiting for Miss Muphet of course


----------



## Tony (Sep 6, 2005)

So what is it like to care for them? Are the babies difficult, do they need dry or humid. Casual inquiring mind wants to know!
Tony


----------



## G. Carnell (Sep 6, 2005)

Hi
mine so far are very easy to keep

i was keeping about 20 in a film pot, i gave them lots of food, 1 drop of water every 1-2 weeks, and they all grew very fat and moulted 

IME(not much E) they seem very easy to keep

i put 5 in with some coco-fibre, and they have already hade little burrows out of silk, and there are termite and cricket bodies (empty) around the burrows


----------



## Tony (Sep 6, 2005)

How very , um , interesting !
Thanks
Tony


----------



## Stylopidae (Sep 6, 2005)

Any plans to breed them?


----------



## Tony (Sep 6, 2005)

Now wouldnt that be cool, to have babies available from time to time...


----------



## Peter_Parker (Sep 6, 2005)

*Lol*

Is it just me or does that look just a tad photoshopped?  Maybe it's just my imagination....


----------



## Tony (Sep 6, 2005)

Peter_Parker said:
			
		

> Is it just me or does that look just a tad photoshopped?  Maybe it's just my imagination....


Perhaps you might want to check the link I posted up above to gogle images..
I guess _those_ are photoshopped as well  "  "
Tony


----------



## Stylopidae (Sep 6, 2005)

tony said:
			
		

> Now wouldnt that be cool, to have babies available from time to time...


From time to time?

How bout being able to get them as easy as an avic or rosy?

Hey...how did you do that arachno-pragmatarian thing?


----------



## G. Carnell (Sep 7, 2005)

Hi
ive been to corsica for 2 months every summer for the past 18 years (10 of them have been insect hunting) and this is the FIRST time i have ever even seen one of these; a good reason why they are a protected species maybe, if they are THAT rare, as ive found practically every other species (even the Nemesia Corsican mini Tarantulas)

here is the piece of wood i found her under:


----------



## Jaygnar (Sep 11, 2005)

*Awesome!*

That rivals the cuteness of anything I've yet to see on these boards. I want one! Maybe some day they'll be available in the hobby. :clap:


----------



## PERIKIN (Sep 11, 2005)

*......*

beautiful eresus,this is one i found in madrid(spain)she is not allready adult.i have never seen a male,but people that have seen them told me they are really impresionant.
sorry for my english.


----------



## G. Carnell (Sep 11, 2005)

WOW that last one is AMAZING!!!


----------



## PERIKIN (Sep 12, 2005)

*.....*

last one is a male,he is 1/4 part of the female,very small in comparation with her.
regards!!


----------



## vulpina (Sep 12, 2005)

Very cool looking spider

Andy


----------



## MysticKigh (Sep 12, 2005)

G. Carnell said:
			
		

> WOW that last one is AMAZING!!!


Hear hear!! What a beauty... this is just making my claim to never have any 'spiders' other than T's more and more difficult to keep to


----------



## Anthony (Sep 12, 2005)

What a extraordinary spider, congratulations


----------



## galeogirl (Sep 12, 2005)

Fantastic!  I'd love to see those enter the hobby.


----------



## G. Carnell (Sep 16, 2006)

got some more of these

I2-5 or so..


email me at g.carnell @ gmail.com


----------



## sick4x4 (Sep 16, 2006)

soooo where can i get some lol!!!!!!!


----------



## MartinW (Oct 10, 2006)

Thought I would add my penny worth. Here's an Israeli species similar to the last one shown from Spain. Identified as Eresus albopictus. Have a sub-adult and several slings growing on which should mature in about 6 months or less. So hopefully.....


----------



## JonathanF (Oct 10, 2006)

Hey all, I had a couple of E. albopictus,
The male is bright yellow with black markings...
When I find one I'll post a pic


----------



## Arachnophilist (Oct 10, 2006)

anyone know where I can get one of these? or a couple? I live in Canada.PM me or post here if you know.. thanks!


----------



## RodG (Oct 10, 2006)

*Amazing Spider!!!*

How can we get some of these amazing spiders in the hobby over here?
Does anyone know how to get in touch with Frank Somma??? I hear he can import stuff but how do you get ahold of him to work on an import shipment??? Fantastic pictures, please keep them coming.:worship:


----------



## Tony (Oct 10, 2006)

RodG said:


> How can we get some of these amazing spiders in the hobby over here?
> Does anyone know how to get in touch with Frank Somma??? I hear he can import stuff but how do you get ahold of him to work on an import shipment??? Fantastic pictures, please keep them coming.:worship:


Can?
He Does. in a usually big way (Ever hear P metallica?  )
Havent talked in a while, though I bet he's still importing. Maybe he will hear of the demand...
Tony


----------



## Arachnophilist (Oct 11, 2006)

that would be fantastic. I have wanted one of these ever since I first saw one.


----------



## RodG (Oct 11, 2006)

Tony,

I do know of Mr. Somma's reputation in the hobby and a great one it is indeed. But getting ahold of him to try and set up an importation, now that's the real trick. Maybe someone on the boards can help.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Oct 11, 2006)

DE-MON SPI-DER * DE-MON SPI-DER * DE-MON SPI-DER. heh heh well hopefully someone see's this and can get in touch with him!


----------



## G. Carnell (Oct 11, 2006)

ive still got loads for sale, pm me 

edit: of E.niger


----------



## John Apple (Oct 13, 2006)

Frank is in Florida or probably on his way back as this is typed...I talked with him yesterday.


----------



## Emanuele (Nov 26, 2006)

Hi! These are two guys from Italy.
The female's from Tuscany, while the male's from Liguria.
I've a friend in Prague who's working on the genetics of the Genus and he's doing a great work trying to understand something more about these spiders.
For example, the ligurian one could be not _E. niger_.
The one from Spain I saw in this post looks like _E. sandaliatus_, even if it's always difficult to determinate this spiders.
Cheers
Ema


----------



## LeilaNami (Nov 29, 2006)

Hey! I was walking on campus (in the Dallas area) and I stumbled upon a little orange guy in the middle of the sidewalk early this morning.  It had a very similar body structure except its legs were long (at least 1 1/2 times the body length).  Unfortunately the little guy was very sluggish so I moved it off the path so no one would squish it.


----------

